# Grand Lodge at Peak 7



## Deb from NC (Feb 2, 2020)

We’re just back from a fabulous week at Grand Lodge at Peak 7 In Breckenridge, Colorado.  Just an fyi for those thinking about trading in...they now charge $ 10 per day if you trade in through Interval.  This is our fifth time (! ) trading into this resort, but the first time for this charge.   Still worth it, but we didn’t know until we got there that they had instituted this.  It also applies to their sister resorts, Grand Colorado and Grand Timber (all in Breckenridge).  I’ll post a full review soon.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 2, 2020)

Resort fees are such a weird trend....I would think that the exchange companies would be all over this issue, but I guess not. Hmm....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 2, 2020)

You should complain that it wasn't disclosed in the confirmation.  You might get your money back.


----------



## Coloradorunner (Feb 2, 2020)

We’ve been to all three resorts in the past. I would be pretty irritated by that fee.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 2, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You should complain that it wasn't disclosed in the confirmation.  You might get your money back.


Thanks, I didn’t even think of doing that.  It would have been nice to know ahead of time...


----------



## GregT (Feb 3, 2020)

Is this a difficult resort to trade into?  My Brother in law owns there and I've often thought it would be fun to go when they go.

Please let me know what your experience has been on trading in -- thank you!

Greg


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 3, 2020)

GregT said:


> Is this a difficult resort to trade into?  My Brother in law owns there and I've often thought it would be fun to go when they go.
> 
> Please let me know what your experience has been on trading in -- thank you!
> 
> Greg


There’s not a whole lot of availability in ski season, especially if you want something bigger than a studio.  BUT, if you start looking about a year before you want to go, you can usually snag a 1 bedroom in ski season!  ( it would probably be easier to trade into the rest of the year,  but we always try to go in January or February)...  we’ve traded into it 5 of the last 7 years and love it!  We use a 2 bedroom early June week at Hilton Head to trade in...our Hilton Head resort is not a Marriott, so its fine, but nothing fancy.  Good luck....it’s a fabulous place!


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 3, 2020)

GregT said:


> Is this a difficult resort to trade into?  My Brother in law owns there and I've often thought it would be fun to go when they go.
> 
> Please let me know what your experience has been on trading in -- thank you!
> 
> Greg


I think this is a doable trade as long as you are ok with a 1 bedroom or studio. 2 bedrooms seem a bit tricky to land during ski season. I would put in an ongoing search.

I love the Grand Lodge on Peak 7....such a good location.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 3, 2020)

Consider trading in to Gold Point, which is another Breckenridge Grand Vacations Resort that is across the valley up on the mountain on the East Side of Town.   Summit County offers free transportation all over town, and there is a bus stop right at Gold Point that takes you to the transit center and the gondolas to get to the ski resort.  I have not heard of a resort fee for traders in to Gold Point, and would be quite surprised if one is charged.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Resort fees are such a weird trend....I would think that the exchange companies would be all over this issue, but I guess not. Hmm....


It’s insanity. WTH is the point of buying timeshares if they are going to charge hotel resort fees. It’s a scam to rip us off more.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 3, 2020)

Deb from NC said:


> We’re just back from a fabulous week at Grand Lodge at Peak 7 In Breckenridge, Colorado.  Just an fyi for those thinking about trading in...they now charge $ 10 per day if you trade in through Interval.  This is our fifth time (! ) trading into this resort, but the first time for this charge.   Still worth it, but we didn’t know until we got there that they had instituted this.  It also applies to their sister resorts, Grand Colorado and Grand Timber (all in Breckenridge).  I’ll post a full review soon.


How long did it take for an exchange ? Was it hard to get a ski week?


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> How long did it take for an exchange ? Was it hard to get a ski week?


I didn’t put in an ongoing search.....I just checked Interval every morning and was able to pick one up for an instant trade!  I think I looked on line for a couple of weeks before I found a week. (Plus I was looking about a year in advance) We were pretty flexible about dates....we just wanted anytime in January or February and didn’t care about check in day...Friday, Saturday or Sunday were all OK for us.   Also, we were happy with a one bedroom...I’ve never seen a 2 bedroom available  on line.  If you want to go ski season next year, and have more specific needs, I’d put in a request NOW!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 4, 2020)

Deb from NC said:


> I didn’t put in an ongoing search.....I just checked Interval every morning and was able to pick one up for an instant trade!  I think I looked on line for a couple of weeks before I found a week. (Plus I was looking about a year in advance) We were pretty flexible about dates....we just wanted anytime in January or February and didn’t care about check in day...Friday, Saturday or Sunday were all OK for us.   Also, we were happy with a one bedroom...I’ve never seen a 2 bedroom available  on line.  If you want to go ski season next year, and have more specific needs, I’d put in a request NOW!


Excellent! That’s a great lodge. I Love the pool right outside the lift. My only thing against it is it’s far from town but for ski in and out it’s amazing. I’ll def check it out


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 4, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Excellent! That’s a great lodge. I Love the pool right outside the lift. My only thing against it is it’s far from town but for ski in and out it’s amazing. I’ll def check it out


Just an FYI, you can take the gondola down to town until 5.  After 5, the resort has a free shuttle that will take you down and pick you up.  I’m a big fan of the resort...if we lived closer, I’d definitely buy a week there!


----------



## amycurl (Feb 5, 2020)

Same, Deb. And also, we really should try to meet in person one of these days....and doesn't @shagnut live in Winston as well? And @Panina lives in NC, too...
Maybe we need to pick a Golden Corral somewhere on a random date and do what they do in Orlando, LOL!


----------



## Panina (Feb 5, 2020)

amycurl said:


> Same, Deb. And also, we really should try to meet in person one of these days....and doesn't @shagnut live in Winston as well? And @Panina lives in NC, too...
> Maybe we need to pick a Golden Corral somewhere on a random date and do what they do in Orlando, LOL!


Good idea. In SC but that is close enough.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Feb 6, 2020)

I would love to get that trade (I trade RCI) - Well worth the $70 for the week !


----------



## carpie99 (Feb 10, 2020)

Did you get a full 1 bedroom or the Suite 1 bedroom for an Interval Trade?  I only see the suites ... I have stayed there twice in the suites (which are ok for what I used to trade) but the full 1 bedrooms look way nicer.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 10, 2020)

carpie99 said:


> Did you get a full 1 bedroom or the Suite 1 bedroom for an Interval Trade?  I only see the suites ... I have stayed there twice in the suites (which are ok for what I used to trade) but the full 1 bedrooms look way nicer.


We had a full 1 bedroom...love the 1 bedroom because it has a big living room with a fireplace.  If you check Interval every day you can often find a one bedroom....we already got one for January 31 next year!


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 10, 2020)

The 1 bedrooms are absolutely the way to go. This is a picture of my view over Thanksgiving in the 1 bedroom.





The 1 bedrooms are around 900-1000 square feet, and quite nice. When 1 bedrooms are sitting in inventory at either GP7, or GP8 they don't last long. Make sure to put in an OGS.


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 10, 2020)

Just thought of one other detail that people may find useful:

I believe that all Saturday check-ins are of Building 1 and all Sunday check-ins are for Building 2. All things being equal, my preference would be to stay in Building One since it's a bit closer to the lift and aquatics center / game room / home theaters.


----------



## carpie99 (Feb 14, 2020)

Depending on when you got your booking the new resort fees are in the fine print in your interval confirmation.  Here is mine from Grand Colorado 8 from today.





My Feb 2019 reservation for Grand Lodge at Peak 7 didn't have it (booked in Interval March 2018) in the fine print.

My Nov 2019 reservation for GP7 did have the fee in it but I was there November 10 - 17 so there was no fee.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 14, 2020)

carpie99 said:


> Depending on when you got your booking the new resort fees are in the fine print in your interval confirmation.  Here is mine from Grand Colorado 8 from today.
> 
> View attachment 17243
> 
> ...



Thanks...you are right....mine DID have the same notice about the resort fees!   That will teach me to read all the fine print going forward . We would have taken the trade anyway, but my fault for not reading the confirmation letter closely!!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2020)

What exactly is this $10 per day fee for? I would be beyond irritated.


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 21, 2020)

WinniWoman said:


> What exactly is this $10 per day fee for? I would be beyond irritated.


According to the front desk, it’s to pay for extras like the resort‘s shuttle, ski lockers, and underground parking etc.  Of course none of that was new and I never paid for it on earlier exchanges!!!!  But I will say, this resort does have more amenities than most....


----------



## Marathoner (Feb 22, 2020)

GregT said:


> Is this a difficult resort to trade into?  My Brother in law owns there and I've often thought it would be fun to go when they go.
> 
> Please let me know what your experience has been on trading in -- thank you!
> 
> Greg



I've exchanged into the Grand Lodge at Peak 7 about a half dozen times.  Below is the picture out of the balcony from our stay over Easter a couple years ago.  Its beautiful and the location is very convenient.  That said, I believe staying at Hyatt Main Street Station is equal to and can be even better due to its convenient location to Main Street with all its shops and restaurants.

Here is my experience exchanging into GL7.  Finding weeks in Feb and March is considerably harder than Jan or April. 
1. Exchanging into a studio during winter is relatively easy if you look a year out.  You can do an instant trade as there is decent availability on-line
2. Exchanging into a 1 bedroom during winter is moderately difficult but can be done via instant trade a year out
3. Exchanging into a 2 bedroom during winter is quite challenging.  While you may be able to get lucky and find an instant trade, you should place a request more than a year in advance and you'll likely get one in Jan or April.  A week in Feb or March is probably doable too if you get lucky.

Exchanging into GL7 into a 2BR was much easier a couple years ago.  Deposit patterns have changed and so its more challenging now.  Good luck!  Breckenridge is a great ski resort so I am a big fan.


----------

